# 2010 Outback 300Bh & 2008 Dodge Ram 1500 Big Horn Edition W/ Hemi 2010 Outback 300Bh & 2008 Dodge Ram 1500 Big Horn Edition W/ Hemi



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Selling my truck and travel trailer as a package. 



Outback 300 bh is less than a year old and Ram was purchased in September of 2008. The Ram is a 1500 - Big Horn edition with the 5.7 L Hemi engine. It has the factory tow package and the 3.92 real axle. It is rated to tow 8,500 pounds. 



Truck has about 23,000 miles and is under warranty until 36,000 miles.



Tows the trailer with no problem. 



$42,000


----------

